# Banding bucklings question



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I banded a couple of 3-4 week old bucklings yesterday. Today, they are obviously uncomfortable and one of them refused his bottle this am. Gave them both 1/4 cc banamine SQ (they are between 20 and 25 lbs, according to the weigh tape), waited about 30 minutes, and went down to try to feed the one who wouldn't eat earlier. He took most of his bottle, but not all, obviously still not feeling 100%, which isn't really surprising. He's ordinarily a pig. Is there anything else that would be helpful? About how long will this be painful for them? This is our first time banding, so not entirely sure what to expect.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

With the blood supply gone there shouldn't be any discomfort after an hour of so of banding.

Take their temps, make sure you aren't looking at a navel infection (navel ill/joint ill) feel if his knees and hocks, is he limping at all? How does the banded area smell? Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Every time we've banded kids we've had kids who were not themselves for about 24 to 48 hours. Year before last we did 4 on one day. They seemed fine at first, got a shot of banamine anyway. Came back to the barn about 1 hour later and all four were stretched out on the barn floor moaning. They were obviously in pain, despite the banamine. We usually do kids at 6 weeks. Also had one done at 1 week and he was not himself for about 24 hours, a little less sore maybe. 

A friend of mine has boer goats and bands a lot more than we do and she says they all act like that for a day or two.


----------



## BlueRose (Feb 2, 2011)

first time I ever banded a goat i was 14 and had nobody to help me or had experience with it.. none of the local goat people who had brush goats fixed theres..so I just read alot.

I accidently got the testicles inside the goat so i ended up just banding the sack.terrible... i had to cut it off then re band.got it right the second time! I had pygmies at the time- they acted odd for the first day or two then went back to normal.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I try to do mine at around 10 days. I think the younger they are, the better. Just IMHO


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Mine just walk weird for a little while. I've never given banamine after banding. Never needed to. *shrugs* I hope they get better soon.


----------



## BlueRose (Feb 2, 2011)

ive been doing mine at 8 weeks old!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Vicki,
no limping, no swelling, umbilicus is fine, banded area smells fine. He ate tonight, just not very well (maybe 1/2 of his usual). He just seems subdued and not his normal self.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

In case other folks ever look this up and find this thread, I thought I'd update. This morning, about 40 hours after the banding, the little guy is doing much better. Still not 100%, but hugely improved and acting much more like his old self. He ate nearly his entire bottle and is moving around a lot more.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

My husband refuses to let me band anymore.....we've had them thrashing about, screaming, moaning....obvious pain.

I either cut them with a knife (what I prefer) or use the emasculator to crush the cords now. If they are going to the sale barn, we use the emaculator, and then band them a day or two later so that the sale barn yahoos can tell that they are wethers....

On another note, the emsaculators are GREAT for removing wattles!


----------



## cstafford (May 30, 2010)

I LOVE WATTLES!!! Why would you remove them???


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

I love wattles, too! As for the banding, my bucklings are miserable for the first 12-24 hours after banding, and it would definitely be normal for them not to eat very well. 24-48 hours they are some improved, but I would not be surprised if they didn't eat as much. After 48, they are just about back to themselves.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

My daughter loves wattles and I used too! But then I found out you have to clip them for show and that it's a big pain!

My one and only buckling that was banded was about 8 weeks old and he was a BIG boy. He limped and kicked for a day or two. I think it's normal.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I loathe wattles. I think they detract from a long, lean, feminine neck. I also hate to see a nicely clipped show doe with what looks like a hairy set of balls under her throat.

They make necks look shorter and fatter IMO. I just do not like them....personal preferrance.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Tracy in Idaho said:


> I also hate to see a nicely clipped show doe with what looks like a hairy set of balls under her throat.


LOL!!!!!!


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

LOL!
I agree.

As for banding...I haven't done that yet but will have to decide soon.
Linda


----------

